# Keeping Bales of hay in the goat house?



## funonahonda (May 2, 2010)

We don't have anything for the two pygmys to sit or lay on in the goat house so we put the bales of hay in there for them to lay on, is that ok or will they eat to much? Thanks alot


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

We offer free choice bales of alfalfa. I don't think I've heard of a goat over-eating on hay alone... Grain, yes. But not grass hay.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they will eat it -poop on it and pee on it just an FYI 

wont hurt them though


----------



## CrockettsLastStand (Apr 1, 2010)

I kept both straw and hay in the barn with the goats.. It was neatly stacked in the corner... Next day, it was spread out all over the barn. Now I have to break it up and store it inside closed rubbermaid tubs and barrels.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They'll eat it but be warned...once they potty on it they won't want to eat it so be sure to provide them with fresh hay daily.


----------

